# Angeln Skillen



## Slashmaster (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo, gibt es eig. irgendwas was das skillen von Angeln vereinfacht? Zum Beispiel Makros oder Addons damit man nicht immer selbst auf den Schwimmer klicken muss?


----------



## Apadia (24. Januar 2008)

nein 
mit Macro ist sowas eh nicht machbar, und addons die das machen gibt es nicht

es gab aber mal eine art angelbot der wohl auch den Schwimmer erkannte und bei Bewegung auch "drauf klicken" konnte, nur sind das externe Programme die nicht erlaubt sind und zum Bann führen können


----------



## Galania (26. Januar 2008)

Addonmäßig ist mir nur "fishing buddy" (oder so ähnlich) bekannt
Das zeigt deine Angelerfolge nach gebieten und in % aufgeteilt inner listeund passt die Soundkulisse an das du das anbeissen besser hörst ^^
lg
Gala


----------



## MadMat (18. März 2008)

Es gab auch mal ein Addon, was die Angel (so angelegt) automatisch ausgeworfen hat, wenn man auf einen See/das Meer klickt.
Den Namen weis ich leider nicht mehr.

Grüße


----------

